# Raffle to benefit angler's widow and child



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Team Oso is selling raffle tickets to benefit the widow and daughter of Team Oso member Chris Caudle, aka "lonestarbeer", who died at the end of December.

BillyStix volunteered to donate two custom made rods to the raffle, as the first two prizes. Roy's is donating a Shimano Spirex spinning reel. TexMaps is donating some map books. And some Team Oso members are donating other items such as ice chests, filet knives, lures, and a $25 gift certificate to Tackle Town in Rockport.

Tickets are $5 each, or 5 for $20. All proceeds go to benefit Chris' surviving family, with half going in an education fund for his two year old daughter, and the other half going directly to Lisa (Chris' widow).

I had Billy make me a BillyStix spinning rod, to use as a showpiece for the auction, so people can see what they're bidding on. Pictures are below. Of course, the winners of the BillyStix rods will have their rod custom built for them by BillyStix, so you can get whatever colors and personalization you want on it.



















I'll just put the others up as links so that opening this thread won't be too rough on dialup users.

http://landry-family.com/Images/stixrod2.jpg
http://landry-family.com/Images/stixrod3.jpg
http://landry-family.com/Images/stixrod4.jpg
http://landry-family.com/Images/stixrod6.jpg

The pictures don't do justice to the rod. It's truly a work of art.

If anyone would like to order raffle tickets, I can sell them to you via US Mail. Just email me at [email protected] and I'll send you the tickets. They'll go in "the hat" when I receive your payment. Include your phone number so we can call you if you win.

The drawing will take place on April 16th at 2PM, at Roy's Bait & Tackle on SPID in Corpus Christi. 
Click this link for details on the auction.

A better web-page is in the works.

Thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I want 5


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

I'll take 10


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I've processed a few orders today.

I'll gladly process any orders quickly, but you must email me.

Send your email to [email protected] with "Raffle Tickets" in the subject line.

Include your name, mailing address, and phone number with your order. Also let me know how many tickets you want to buy. I need the phone number so I can contact you when you win.

I accept payments by check, or you can pay via paypal using the email address above. Just be sure and let me know how you're paying when you email me so I know where to look for the money.

Thanks a bunch for your help with this. Chris' widow and child are blessed to have the support of so many wonderful anglers all over Texas.


----------



## shallow-minded (Jan 24, 2005)

email sent I want 5


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

I'm in...check your mail.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Thanks guys.

I've processed quite a few this evening.

I'll be in Houston tomorrow, so I've turned over the processing of the orders to my wife until I return to Corpus.

I'll still be monitoring the progress.

Again, we're all blessed to have good people like you helping people when they need it.

Thanks a million!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Ticket sales have picked up in the past two days since I posted to this board and TKF.

We now have a web page up with pics of the family that your purchases are helping.

http://www.teamoso.com/lonestarbeerraffle.html

On that page are also clickable PayPal links down at the bottom.

Thanks again for your support!


----------



## jeh64 (Jun 14, 2004)

I mailed my check out this morning, and the tickets were here when I got home today.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

There's been another donation to the give-away. The owner of the Miramar Resort on South Padre Island is throwing a two-night stay at his hotel into the prize pool. This will also include discounted meals at the restaurant.

It's not on the webpage yet, but if you would like information on the hotel, call John at 210-761-1100.


----------

